# Flyer



## Sg (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich mach grad einen Flyer für nen Kumpel komm aber irgendwie net weiter 
Das Grundlayout habe ich, mit Text befühlen geht aber irgendwie überhaupt nicht.
Hat jemand vlt. eine Idee wie ich schön Text platzieren könnte.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Mai 2010)

> Das Grundlayout habe ich, mit Text befühlen geht aber irgendwie überhaupt nicht.


Warum geht das nicht?

Viele Grüße


----------



## fluessig (7. Mai 2010)

Find ich qualitativ recht ansprechend. Aber die Angel wird sich nur krümmen, wenn unten was schweres ist und wenn unten was schweres ist, dann ist die Angelschnur von der Spitze der Angel zum Gutschein gespannt oder schwach gekrümmt, aber nicht schlangenlinienförmig.

Zum eigentlichen Problem:
Wieviel Text muss denn noch hin?Ich denke einfacher weisser Text in dem blauen Teil wird genügen.


----------

